# New Pup with Diarrhea/sickness after worming



## MrsKing (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello everyone!

This is my first post here. We've had our pup (Bertie) for 3 and a half weeks now and he's great. Today, he was due to be wormed and frontlined and so I gave him a dose of drontal 'oral suspension for puppies'. I was surprised at how much I needed to give him which was 1ml per kg of weight - he's 5.5kgs (11.5 weeks old). Anyway, he took it from the syringe with no fuss at all and then we frontlined him.

Fast forward a few hours and he seems to have a bit of diarrhea (yelps to be let out every hour or so) and keeps peeing (little ones - which is new for him). Just now he was sick and I'm beginning to get worried.

This is our first dog so we're new to all this. Is it common for pups to react to wormer in this way?

Any help or advice appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, the data sheet for drontal - http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Bayer_plc/Drontal_Oral_Suspension_for_Puppies/-23611.html 
says it's rare, but does happen. From personal experience I had a collie who couldn't tolerate drontal at all, it always made her violently sick.
Did the breeder use drontal? 
If he's lively & eating and drinking normally it's probably not a problem, but if he gets worse I'd ring the vet for advice. If you've got insurance they usually have a 24hr helpline for free advice. Hope he's ok.


----------



## MrsKing (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Jill.

I did take him to the vet to be on the safe side. They gave him an injection and sent me away with some pro-kolin to settle him down. Vet thinks its probably a coincidence that he was wormed just before this episode. I think next time I'll just take him to back to the vets to be wormed.

Cheers!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, and welcome! Puppy tummies are so easily upset, and they certainly are a worry when things are not right. I can sympathise with you, especially when it is your first dog, and you never know what to expect. We were the same with Teddy - had never had a dog, so it was a steep learning curve I devoured every dog book I could find, and in fact I was a nervous wreck in the first months. I think many of us are. Hope he is fine now after his medication, poor wee man. I am sure you will find this forum a great resource, as there is a wealth of information around, and advice is freely available from all our lovely, experienced members.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. My puppy Rafferty reacts badly to Drontal with both sickness and diarrhoea - the first worming with this coincided with a car journey so we thought he was car sick but when it happened again, we realised it was the worming tablet. He now has Milbemax and has been fine on this.


----------

